# 6 Year Old



## Amanda1626 (18 Apr 2018)

Hello,
I am just looking for some information and thought I would check here to see if I can find any.
My son who is 6(I know he is very young) loves everything about the military. He wants to sign up when he is old enough. Is there any information that would be good to give to a boy this young? I know he may change his mind when he is older but I want to support his dreams. 
Thank you for your service and your time!


----------



## da1root (18 Apr 2018)

I'm not sure if the Army / Air Force has equivalents, but there is the Navy League of Canada that is for ages 9-12; then he could join the Cadets from 12+ and if still interested join the military as of age 16 (PRes) / 17 (RegF).


----------



## YZT580 (18 Apr 2018)

Every province has at least one or two military museums: some with displays that are geared towards children.  Here in Ontario, the Base Borden museum is excellent and features exhibits from both army and air force.  Trenton is excellent although small and of course in Ottawa both the War museum and the museum of science and technology will keep a young person entertained for hours.  (Science and Tech. is mainly civilian but there are some interesting military bits there as well.  Perhaps a day jaunt to one or two this summer will stimulate his mind.

Then of course there are places like Fort Henry, the citadels in Quebec and Halifax and others too many to mention without forgetting one inadvertently.  From 6 to 10 excursions such as these will maintain his interest enough that his natural curiosity will do the rest until he is old enough for the cadet branch of his choice.


----------



## Mike5 (19 Apr 2018)

Six is old enough for Beavers, which leads into Cubs and then Scouts.  They play games for the first few years but work up to camping, knots, map and compass, first aid, etc by the time they get to Scouts.  Not Army Cadets but a good way to test the waters.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Apr 2018)

Amanda1626 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I am just looking for some information and thought I would check here to see if I can find any.
> My son who is 6(I know he is very young) loves everything about the military. He wants to sign up when he is old enough. Is there any information that would be good to give to a boy this young? I know he may change his mind when he is older but I want to support his dreams.
> Thank you for your service and your time!



Get him a GI Joe.  No wait, the dolls action figures they produce now are based on the crap movies that tie in with the name, not like the well dressed and equipped little soldiers of my youth, but getting one of them is more expensive.

Pardon my sarcasm, but as you say, he is six years old.  To be realistic, don't pooh-pooh his dreams but you don't have to seek out activities that will develop military skills just for the sake of developing military skills.  If he is still interested when he approaches the minimum ages for the previously suggested activities, then take the time to make sure that he is given the opportunity to attend.  In the meantime (and as he ages) even if he loses this passion and shifts his goal to policeman, fireman, astronaut, fashion model or politician (okay, if the last one maybe he needs professional help) the best help you can give him is to make sure that he is physically and academically prepared.  Having a habit of physical fitness and scholastic interest never hurts anyone's chances at success, regardless of occupation.

Some things that you can do:
Take him to Remembrance Day ceremonies (or similar events) and don't be afraid for him to interact with the old vets (or young vets).
Find age appropriate books at the library that feature military subjects.  Okay, my age is showing and with it a bias against electronic devices.  Though a lot of the books may be heavy in pictures, it may stimulate an interest in reading, something that is important for a career soldier.
Buy him plastic models of military vehicles that he can put together.
DON'T buy him computer games like Call of Duty until he is old enough to know the difference between the fantasy of the game and real life soldiering, so about 30 years old may be a safe age.


----------



## Loachman (19 Apr 2018)

Is there an Armoury near you? Many Reserve units have museums.

If you're in Southern Ontario, there's The RCR Museum (highly recommended) in London, the Ontario Regiment Museum in Oshawa, and the Military Communications and Electronics Museum here in Kingston.


----------

